# Missing - Brent Alexander Staple -- please read.



## Beltlink (9 Jul 2009)

(I do not know if I am allowed to do this on this forum  -- but -- please read)
NO DUFF  --  NO DUFF 
I know this man Lads. And his family. 
Brent Staple's (pernounced "Stopple") family lives very near me and I have known them for years. 

Please take the time to send this to all you know,no matter where, and ask them to be aware of the families search. 

Brents father was a Capt. in the Airforce Cadets in our area and did a damn fine job. 

Let's get the word out as far as we can reach, and become the eyes for this family.



http://winnipeg.ctv.ca/servlet/an/local/CTVNews/20090707/wpg_missing_person_090707/20090707?hub=WinnipegHome


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Jul 2009)

THis might be better off posted in The Home Front instead of International Situation & World News.

No offense, but is the missing person of limited intellect?


----------



## Beltlink (9 Jul 2009)

No offense taken.
No Brent has been a dedicated worker and family member, which makes this a curiosity to all that know him.
Whether fowl play is involved,or any other circumstance it is simply unknown.

The only thing certain is  -- this is totally out of the normal for him.

(I do not know how to transfer this to the "Home Front" -- but perhaps a moderator could help, or simply do that if it is thought best. And thank you for your concern.)


----------



## George Wallace (9 Jul 2009)

This topic has been moved to this more appropriate location: The Home Front from International Situation and World News.


----------



## Beltlink (9 Jul 2009)

Thank you George.


----------



## Raye (15 Jul 2009)

Has there been any updates on the missing person?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Jul 2009)

Police search for missing man's companion
By SUN MEDIA

Last Updated: 14th July 2009, 4:09pm

http://www.winnipegsun.com/news/winnipeg/2009/07/14/10131106.html





> Police have released new details in the search for a missing man.
> 
> Police first asked for the public's help to locate Brent Alexander Staple, 33, on July 7.
> 
> ...


----------



## leroi (8 Oct 2009)

Bumping for Brent ...  

Has anyone heard anything lately?  Below is a heartbreaking interview with Brent's parents.

http://watch.ctv.ca/news/clip208031#clip208031


----------

